# طلب فى التفتيش الهندسى



## engahmed80 (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم حد يعرفنى ايه هى الكودات المستخدمة فى شركات التفتيش الهندسى 
هل هى البريتيش ستاندرد و الا الايزو و الا الastm و لو موجودة حد يرفعهالى و شكرا


----------



## moneebhamid (27 مارس 2012)

it's depend in which application you working within such as power Plant, Petrochemical, pipeline, tanks, Pressure Vessel, etc
and it's depend to the client or the owner


----------



## engahmed80 (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخى الحبيب *moneebhamid* على افادتى
لكن انا اعمل فى شركة و عندى مجموعة من الوايرات و الاوناش التلسكوبية و الاوفرهيد 
و اريد ان اعمل لهم شهادات معايرة
و عايز اعرف الكود اللى حيشتغل بيه مهندس التفتيش فى الشركة اللى حتيجى تعمل تفتيش على الاشياء المذكورة 
عشان اتاكد من صحة عملة 
ولازم اكون witness و هو شغال
ارجوكوا افيدونى


----------



## moneebhamid (27 مارس 2012)

*Check this guide
Mobile Crane Inspection Guidelines** for OSHA Compliance Officers*


----------



## engahmed80 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## moneebhamid (28 مارس 2012)

ASME B30.5 Mobile & Locomotive Cranes - 2007

http://www.4shared.com/office/vxwzQbru/ASME_B305-2007.html


----------



## moneebhamid (28 مارس 2012)

[h=2]ASTM A759 - 10 Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Crane Rails[/h]


----------



## moneebhamid (28 مارس 2012)

[h=2]ASTM WK31972 - New Test Method for Mechanical and Electrical Testing of Insulating Links for Lifting Equipment[/h]


----------



## engahmed80 (29 مارس 2012)

_*انا سالت المهندس المعنى بالتفتيش لدينا و قال لى انه يستخدم الbs 7121-2-2003 فى معايرة الاوناش
فهل له حرية الاختيار بين الكودات فأرجو التوضيح
و ما الفرق بين الكودات و من الذى يحدد الكود المستخدم 
و هل نحن فى مصر ملزمين بكزد معين اقصد شركات التفتيش و المعايرة *_


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مارس 2012)

i think BS 7121-2-2003 is more specifically for inspection and examination of cranes, but you have to discusses with the owner about the code if they will accept it or not, or they have specific code


----------



## engahmed80 (31 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## على زين ا (14 يوليو 2012)

[h=6]سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعلان هام
لراغبى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى وعالم اللحام 
دورات تأهيل للمستوى الدولى الثانى للكشف عن عيوب اللحام بالتصويرالاشعاعى Radiographic Testing (RT LeveL II) 
والشهادات معتمدة من NDT LeveL III من مؤسسة اللحام الامريكية 
ASNT
للحجز و الاستعلام الاتصال على :
01002716843
01007822274
01009099266
01208150144
مع أطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
[/h]


----------



## سليمان1 (22 يوليو 2012)

أخى العزيز من المعلوم أننا فى مصر نستخدم المواصفات البريطانية فى مجال التفتيش على الروافع إلا إذا طلب خلاف ذلك وأكثر الشركات فى مصر على ذلك وفى الأوناش المتحركة يستخدم BS 7121-2 التابعة ل LOLER وأنصح أن تدرسه جيداً لأن الشركة التى ستقوم بعمل إختبار الحمل فقط دون الفحص النظرى الذى هو من تمام عملك والذى له معايير يجب أن تدرسها بعناية نظراً لخطورة الموضوع ويمكن الإستفادة من هذه المكتبة إن شاء الله تجد فيها كل ما تريد من الأكواد والمواصفات الخاصة بالروافع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/279581-Lifting-Equipment-Inspection-Standard#.UAtIqaCKQh4


----------

